# Erfahrungsberichte vom Creative Zen



## der_schnitter (29. Februar 2008)

*Erfahrungsberichte vom Creative Zen und mittlerweile: Lesertest*

Ich stehe kurz vor dem kauf eines MP3-Players.Dieser sollte .avi Videos darstellen können und natürlich die üblichen Musikdateien abspielen können und 8GB Speicher haben.Der Creative Zen ist in der näheren Auswahl,allerdings haben einige Leute berichtet,dass der Windows Media Player die korrekte Installation des Gerätes verhindert und man den Zen deswegen nur mit dem WMP mit Musik befüllen kann.Das Problem ließ sich nur durch Deinstallation des WMP lösen und trat aber nicht bei allen Leuten auf.
Hat jmd von euch zufällig das Teil?Oder wisst ihr von sonstigen Problemen?

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne Alternativen zeigen,aber bitte keinen iPod 

Ich will nämlich nur ungern den WMP deinstallieren.


----------



## der_schnitter (1. März 2008)

So,habe nun den Creative Zen bestellt.Da euch der zu interessieren scheint,schreibe ich einen gaaaanz langen Test dazu 
Naja,eher nicht.Außer um euch zu ärgern


----------



## Xaser87 (1. März 2008)

hi, ich habe den Creative Zen nur als Mp3 Player und ist top läuft und läuft und läuft nur die Kopfhörer gehen immer schnell kaputt durch kabelbruch was aber Benutztungserscheinungen sind. "normal"


----------



## der_schnitter (1. März 2008)

Kopfhörer hab ich eh schon gescheite vor kurzem gekauft,weshalb das kein Problem ist.Wie ist denn das mit den Videos,werden die auch gescheit abgespielt?
Kanns kaum noch erwarten *aufdemsitzsackrumwackel*.Laut Amazon 1-3 Werktage *urks*


----------



## der_schnitter (4. März 2008)

Hiermit führe ich meinen (beinahe) Endlos Monolog fort:
Heute ist das Teil angekommen (zwei Tage Lieferzeit @Amazon/Dt. Post)
Dazubestellt hab ich das schwarze Silikonüberzieherli und einen Steckdosenauflader falls ich mal auf Reisen geh mit dem Teil.Übrigens ist so ein Steckdosenauflader eine schöne Investition,da man mit ihm jeden MP3-Player aufladen kann,der über einen Mini-USB-Anschluss besitzt.
Im Hauptpaket sind eine Anleitung,ein Werbeheftchen,eine Software CD,Kopfhörer,ein extremst kurzes Kabel und eben der MP3-Player enthalten.
Alles außer dem Player selber ist in einer Papier/Kartonhülle verpackt,die an die des alten iPod Shuffle (der lange,hohe) erinnert.Das Kabel ist grob geschätzt so lang wie ein Finger und deswegen unbrauchbar.Die Kopfhörer sollen auch nicht so gut sein und die Software CD beinhaltet folgendes:
1 kostenloses Hörbuch (yeah,wollte ich schon immer mal haben)
die Verwaltungssoftware des Creative Zen (erstellt ein neues Symbol im Arbeitsplatz und ein weiteres für den Zen selber)
eine Podcast Software mit automatischem Download- und Übertragungsservice und einer Weboberfläche,in der man Podcasts abbonieren kann.

Der Player selber ist recht flach und die Tasten sind eigentlich OK.Allerdings wackelt das Innere beim Schütteln.Das habe ich noch nie erlebt.Hoffentlich ist das normal 
Des weiteren hat er eben noch einen Resetsschalter und einen SD-Kartenslot,wobei die Wiedergabe von Dateien auf der Karte ziemlich unkomfortabel sein soll.

(langweilige) Beispielmusik ist enthalten,ebenso Videos (die ich bisher nicht angeschaut habe).
Die Installation der Software dauert erstaunlich lange.Wie oben geschrieben werden im Arbeitsplatz neue Symbole angelegt.Das Symbol "My Zen" sieht zwar schön aus,ist aber im Grunde genommen wie ein normales Symbol eines Laufwerks und führt zu dessen Inhalt.Das Symbol der Software führt zu einer Benutzeroberfläche,auf der man sämtliche Dateien,die der Player unterstützt importieren kann.Außerdem kann man sein Outlook Adressbuch importieren,soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.
Da ich es von meinem alten MP3-Player gewohnt bin, die Musik per Explorer (mit "Senden an" ),lass ich die Software gleich ganz.Ungewöhnlich ist aber,dass man nicht per "Senden an" Daten auf das Teil spielen kann (der Zen erscheint nicht mal in dem Kontextmenü), sondern es im Kontextmenü der rechten Maustaste einen Unterpunkt "kopieren nach Creative Zen" gibt, über den man entweder Dateien in die Bibliothek des Players kopieren kann oder einfach so auf den Zen - höchstwahrscheinlich kann man ihn somit als USB-Stick verwenden (in meiner Variante mit 8GB sogar sinnvoll).
Ein einfaches "Rüberziehen" empfehle ich nicht,da ein Klick auf "kopieren nach..." ein spezielles Fenster öffnet.Wahrscheinlich können nur so Musiktracks in die Bibliothek integiert werden.
Die Musik ist schnell drauf,allein das Vorbereiten der Daten (laut Information in dem speziellen Fenster) dauert relativ lange.

Videos kann man auch drauf tun,allerdings gibt es Probleme mit den Codecs (es werden keine mitgeliefert).
Konkret geht es um .avi Dateien,denn in dem Typ sind alle meine Filme und Serien mit einer Ausnahme.Da beim Kopieren einer .avi Datei eine Fehlermeldung (irgendwie fehlt ein Codec) erscheint,hab ich eine WMV Datei probiert (die Ausnahme )
_Edit:
Wie ich herausgefunden habe, kann der Zen DOCH .avi Dateien abspielen,jedoch muss man zum Angleichen der Videoauflösung DivX installieren._
Es ging sofort,bloß mein Pentium Mobile @1.5 GHz hat zum Konvertieren der Datei auf das Zen-Format ein wenig lange gebraucht.
Das Abspielen von Dateien werde ich mal morgen auf die Probe stellen.Jetzt habe ich erst mal das Opensource-Programm "MediaCoder" runtergeladen und hoffe,eine South Park Folge zur Probe zu konvertieren und auf den Zen zu laden.
Ich habe kurz die Beispielmusik probe gehört und konnte keine Probleme bei der Soundwiedergabe feststellen.
Momentan wird eifrig Musik draufgeladen,schließlich will ih die 8GB irgendwann voll kriegen 
Es wurde in anderen Foren gemeckert,dass man,wenn der Media Player installiert ist,den Zen irgendwie nicht komplett im Explorer anzeigen lassen/bedienen kann.Ich konnte nichts dergleichen feststellen,der Zen lässt sich wunderbar im Explorer steuern und betrachten.
Wenn ich Lust habe,gehts morgen weiter 
P.S. Wenn man einzelne Alben draufspielt gibts keine Probleme,aber bei mir wird ab und zu mal eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt,dass ein Fehler beim Übertragen aufgetreten ist.Diese kam allerdings auch nur dann,wenn ich mehrere Alben in einem Rutsch (genauer gesagt alle eines Interpreten) aufgespielt habe.Werden mal sehen,ob sich die einwandfrei abspielen lassen
P.P.S. Demnächst dürfte auch meine Bildschirmschutzfolie eintreffen...


----------



## der_schnitter (5. März 2008)

Uuuuuuund der Monolog über ein Thema,das keinen interessiert geht in die zweiten Runde:
Gestern habe ich ja von Fehlermeldungen beim Übertragen von Musik geschrieben.Heute mal nachgeprüft,es ging alles einwandfrei.Videowiedergabe (ich hab noch ein Vid draufbekommen) geht auch wunderbar;man kann einigermaßen dick geschriebene Buchstaben erkennen.
Nun zu den Videoformaten:
Es kam bei meinen ganzen .avis eine Fehlermeldung,und ich hatte ja glücklicherweise noch ein .wmv Video da.Beim herumsurfen im Playereigenen Dateibrowser stellte ich jedoch fest,dass alle Beispielvideos .avi Dateien waren.Hat mich natürlich stutzig gemacht - gestern hab ich keine einzige .avi Datei draufbekommen.
Dann hab ich noch mal nachgeschaut,und:
Sämtliche .avis von mir sind zu groß für den Bildschirm!Und zufälligerweise war die eine .wmv Datei in der passenden Größe dazu...
In der Fehlermeldung kam etwas von "übersteigt die Wiedergabefähigkeit ihres Players",was mich auf einen Formatkonflikt schließen ließ.
Jedenfalls habe ich gestern den oben schon genannten "Mediacoder" ausprobiert und irgendwie...geht der Dreck nicht 
Nach einem schier endlosen Kampf durch die Optionen konnte ich schließlich auf "Start" drücken,um mit der Dateikonvertierung zu beginnen.Ich drücke - nichts passiert.Am Rande sieht man zwar eine Anzeige,die die bereits verstrichene Zeit anzeigt,aber der Fortschrittsbalken bleibt bei 0%.Zwar weiß ich nun,dass das Dateiformat kein Problem ist,aber ich wollte doch trotzdem darauf hinweisen,dass der MediaCoder nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert ist 

Gerade eben entdeckte ich,dass ein Videokonverter mitgeliefert wird,der ein beliebiges Video in ein für den Player geeignetes Format umwandelt.Schwuppdiwupp eine South Park Folge im .avi Format reingezogen und auf "Weiter" geklickt.Schon meldet das Programm,dass das Video unbedingt umgewandelt werden muss.Ach nee?Denke mir nichts und drücke auf "OK".Und,was hätte ich mich gewundert wenns anders gekommen wäre:
Eine Fehlermeldung...der Codec ist nicht auf dem Computer installiert,geht nicht weiter.
*Freu*.*Hass*.*Zensiert*...Welcher Codec?Wie krieg ich den?Und welcher Schildbürger liefert eine Konvertierungssoftware aus,die nicht konvertieren kann?WAAAGGHH!!
Ich suche derzeit noch nach einem Codec,aber eine Googlesuche mit schnell zusammengeworfenen Stichworten ergibt nichts...ich weiß auch nicht wirklich,welcher Codec denn jetzt genau fehlt.Is klasse 
Immerhin funktioniert die Musik und die Ordner- und Funktionsnavigation ist schön.Man kann zwar kein eigenes Hintergrundbild auswählen,aber die bestehenden sind schon OK.
Die Helligkeit kann man gut auf 10% runterstellen,man erkennt immer noch alles und spart Batterie.Des weiteren empfehle ich,die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach 5 Sekunden bereits abschalten zu lassen.
Fotos habe ich auch schon draufgeladen,werden alle schön dargestellt.Die Kalenderfunktion kann man aber nicht vom Player aus steuern,sondern muss dazu eine Software benutzen.Wobei ich das wahrscheinlich nicht machen werde,da ich eh noch keine Termine habe außer Geburtstagen 
Ein Mikrofon ist übrigens auch integriert,aber ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht.
Die gestern genannte Silikonschutzhülle wird verdammt schnell staubig.Hat schon ordentlich weiße "Fleckchen" bekommen,die man aber abreiben kann.

Und weiter gehts:
Nach ewig langer Suche nach Codes und dem Download mehrerer Konvertierungsprogramme,keines jedoch zufriedenstellend,fand ich auf meiner Festplatte einen DivX-Installer.Ich hatte das mal auf einem anderen PC installiert und ich hab es nie gebraucht,es hat viel mehr mit den ganzen Ordnern und Verknüpfungen alles zugemüllt.Hab gedacht,was solls,und druff gespielt.Nachdem ich erstmal alles (in meinen Augen ) unnötige gelöscht hatte,wurde mal zur Probe der Konverter angeworfen und,siehe da,es funktioniert!Nun konvertieren ich schon eifrig Videos; das Creative Programm geht nun auch einwandfrei.
Den Kalender habe ich nun auch ausprobiert:
In dem Creative Zen Media Explorer (so heißt das Teil im Arbeitsplatz) kann man Termine und Kontakte eintragen und diese leicht auf den Zen übertragen.Wie das dann auf dem Player ist,werde ich dann noch nachschauen.

Zum Sound des Zen noch was:
Es gibt die üblichen Equalizer,die sich aber nicht großartig unterscheiden.Des weiteren kann man einen Bass Boost anstellen,der mir jedoch nicht besonders auffiel.Braucht man vlt teurere Kopfhörer dafür...
Textdateien können leider nicht wiedergegeben werden,obwohl das bestimmt möglich gewesen wäre.
P.S. Der Zen funktioniert übrigens nur unter Windows (XP+Vista)
P.P.S. Die Schutzfolie für den Bildschirm ist immer noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## hansi152 (5. März 2008)

ich hatte mal so ein ding...
ja eichtig 'hatte'! 

Das Ding war echt gut,

ABER warum mussten die gleich zu den erstbesten OLEDs mit >6 Monate Lebenszeit greifen?

@der_schnitter:

Schau das Post mein Post nicht so blöd an! Das gibt keine Antwort auf die obige Frage!


----------



## der_schnitter (6. März 2008)

hansi152 schrieb:


> Schau das Post mein Post nicht so blöd an! Das gibt keine Antwort auf die obige Frage!




Unter 6 Monate Lebensdauer?Das is schlecht


----------



## hansi152 (6. März 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Unter 6 Monate Lebensdauer?Das is schlecht



1. Ich dacht mir halt du schaust etwas verdutzt wenn du das liest

2. Ja unter 6 Monaten hielt er bei mir:
Zu meinem Geburtstag(2005) bekam ich ihn von meinem Onkel und im Frühjahr '06 war das Display hin... 
Wenn du das Ding mal in der Hand hattest weisst du wieso! Bei mir haben die Tasten ein wenig geknarzt und die 'Retour-Pfeil-Taste' hatte nen shice Anschlag


----------



## der_schnitter (6. März 2008)

Bei mir sind die Tasten in Ordnung.Noch jedenfalls


----------



## der_schnitter (18. Mai 2009)

Joa, im April hat meinen Creative Zen ein Displaytod ereilt.Das waren damit 13 Monate, also etwas länger als hansi152 damit seinen Spaß hatte .
Das Ding hat mir sehr gefallen, wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich sofort einen neuen kaufen.Das nächste mal allerdings mit mehr als 8GB, bei meinen 10+X GB Musik und 7+X GB Videos hat der Speicher nicht lange gereicht...


----------



## FoXXie (18. Mai 2009)

Hab meinen Seid 1 1/2 Jahren,lüppt wie am ersten Tag.
Fehler beim Übertragen kommen wegen falschen Formaten oderso.

alle Avis kannste nich nehmen,sondern als Container AVI. Audio: MP3 VideoivX...

Ich kann dir auchn Preset für SUPER zukommen lassen.

BTW: Displaytod?
Runtergefalln?
BTW²: Meiner hat auch 8GB,reicht aber locker.^^ Obwohl ich mittlerweile das 10 Fache zusammenhab?^^


----------



## der_schnitter (18. Mai 2009)

Der Player geht soweit ich das sehe noch an (das Lämpchen am Anschalter leuchtet bläulich),aber beim Display tut sich gar nichts.Resetknopf und an den PC anstecken haben im Gegensatz zu sonst nichts gebracht.Eine Reperatur scheint mir bei dem Alter und der "geringen" Kapazität etwas zu teuer,deshalb werd ich mir wohl ein neues Gerät anschaffen (welchen Typs ist noch unbekannt).


----------



## FoXXie (18. Mai 2009)

Hm,Hintergrundbeleuchtung im Eimer?
Ich kenn das eig. so,dass die Nachner Zeit einfach einen Weißen Screen zeigen...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2009)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Eine Reperatur scheint mir bei dem Alter und der "geringen" Kapazität etwas zu teuer,deshalb werd ich mir wohl ein neues Gerät anschaffen (welchen Typs ist noch unbekannt).


 wieso denn nen neuen? du hast doch noch gewährleistung - oder bist du sicher bzw. is offensichtlich, dass du den schaden selber verursacht hast?


----------



## n0stradamus (27. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso denn nen neuen? du hast doch noch gewährleistung - oder bist du sicher bzw. is offensichtlich, dass du den schaden selber verursacht hast?



Genau, sehe ich auch so. Probieren solltest du es auf jeden Fall.
Mein Vater hat mir das Gerät aus Hong Kong mitgebracht und trotzdem war der Umtausch bei Creative Europe kein Problem.
Ich hatte zwar einen Creative Zen Vision: M 32GB (das war richtig viel vor zweieinhalb Jahren!^^) aber das dürfte ja nichts an der Gewährleistung ändern. Dessen Festplatte war leider etwas störanfällig oder ich habe sie mit meinen wöchentlichen etwas überstrapaziert 
Hat dein ZEN auch noch eine Festplatte ?

MfG


----------



## mysteria@amd (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch den zen. Hat einer von euch da Rockbox drauf, kann mir einer erklären was ich da machen muss?


----------



## chucuoi2006 (19. Juni 2009)

Du kannst die Firmware einspielen. Ich habe ein Creative Zen Vison Wide und hatte auch Problem trotz mehrmals reset bzw, HW Reset.  
Du sollst in die Creative in USA rein gehen und dann product suchen. 
Hier ist die Link: Creative Weltweite Unterstützung
Ich hate das Gerät im Y2007 in USA gekauft und zwar für 130€, hier in DE kostet es 210€ .
Nach dem Flashen mit dem Firmware kannst du die Sprache einstellen. Bitte im Forum von Creative.com in US nachlesen, dort gibt es TIP & Tricks wie man Firmwar flaschen.


----------

